

JavaScript framework for building browser-based synthesizers - traxmaxx
http://beepjs.com/

======
stewdio
I was just looking at Beep’s inbound traffic and saw this HN post in the list.
Made me smile. Cheers, Trax.

~~~
traxmaxx
Hah, it's fun playing around with beep.js so I needed to share it : )

